# don't know what to do



## stressed 321 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been married for 17 year to a good guy. I knew when we got married that he drank. I have put up with him not coming home for an intire weekend so many time I can't give you a couint. I have kicked him out once because of his drinking. I took him back and he quit drinking for 3 months. He has accused me of cheating on him which I never did . He never seems to be home, he is always outhelping this person or that person and when he is at home he goes to bed at 7 o"clock and i am stuck with the kids. I don't think he is cheating on me but you never can tell. I told him we need to see a marriage counselor he laughed and said we don't need a counselor because there is no problem. He is fine when he does not drink. The kids hate thier father because of how he acts when he drinks. I want him to go but I know I can't take care of everything on the little bit of money that I make. Can any one help me with a little advice?


----------



## Goodkatt (Feb 18, 2008)

It sounds like he isn't emotionally available to you or the children if he is in bed by 7 p.m. I'm so sorry that this is happening to you and your children. I'm in kind of the same boat with my husband. A great guy but he drinks and lies. I am demanding that we go to counseling or I will be forced to change his environment. He will have to move out, not me. Don't settle for less. Take care.


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

Perhaps persuading him to try and get some professional help for his alcoholism is the place to start. You may find that once that is dealt with, other marriage issues will disappear.

The underlying problem is the drinking, so deal with that first, then the marriage guidence if you still need it.


----------



## fredfoxw28 (Jan 11, 2008)

Also try ala non. I'm sure you have heard about it. It's for family members who are are affected by the alcoholics in there life.


----------

